# Pitbull really???



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

So today we took our new puppy to get a small bed for him, we are walking to the beds with the puppy and our nine month old and I hear awww look at the pitbull and pitbull puppy. Really....
What is it with people hear in the US. We heard this a few times with Apollo when he was a puppy, and now with our new puppy. 

I guess there are jut so many hear in the US. that every one just assumes that if you have a short haired puppy it must be a pitbull. At one time we had thought about rescuing a dog, but all the shelters that we had gone to had at least 90% pit's there. 

I know there are some good pitbulls out there, my parents having one of them. In my experiences I meet more aggressive dogs than well behaved non tempermental ones. We like to go to the dog park and besides one or two dogs there the only ones that attack are pitbulls, so we leave any time we see one coming. 

I just wish people would ask what breed of dog I have before saying nice pitbull you have. Personally I don't see any similar characteristics. Oh well got that out, sorry if you had to read my rant!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

If they think your pup is a pitbull then they don't know Hungarian Pointers and that, my friend, is a good thing. Remember, we don't want the breed to be the next cocker spaniel.

Always call your pup a "Hungarian Pointer" when people ask. Yes, a hunting dog that takes tons of exercise. If they don't know what a pointer is or a hunting dog, then don't waste your energy explaining.

I have been known to rant a time or two. 8) 
RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Let them think that I say............... The less ignorant people wanting one the better in my mind............


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree with both of you one hundred percent! Trust me when I say I would hate to see a great breed ruined!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I have to stand up a little for the pits out there, especially considering that Cash is a rescued Vizsla/pit mix and I wouldn't change him for the world. He's the sweetest, most loving dog that I've ever owned and doesn't have an aggressive bone in his body. 

All of the dogs that I've had have been rescues and I agree with you that a large majority of the rescues here in the US probably have some amount of pit in them. I also agree that some pits can be aggressive and I don't give all pits a pass just because I've owned them and they have been fantastic dogs for me - trust me, I've come across some that cause me to cross the street and avoid them - but that's also not limited to just pits, I've had labs that have made me change direction as well.

I think it all comes down to leadership with any dog breed that you own and knowing what's the right breed for you. Every breed has its challenges and knowing your lifestyle and ability to train a dog in that lifestyle is the key.

Sorry - that was my little rant, I just had to put in a good word for some of the dogs that have shared my life and proved to be loyal, fun, loving companions that I'm proud to claim as part of my family.


----------

